# Iso



## Gsdstorme (Apr 4, 2016)

In search of plush or long coat female gsd from West German show lines with full registration for family pet and possible breeding as a hobby when I retire in a few years. I'm in MD, so the Northeastern are would be good. Temperament is key.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Gsdstorme and Welcome! :welcome:

A good thing to do is.....
research, Research, *RESEARCH*! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help! 

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

*How far are you willing to travel?

*What price range are you looking to stay within?


Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Good luck in your puppy search!
Moms


----------

